# Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte needs help!



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Help! We are in dire need of foster homes. If you know anyone in the area that might be interested please direct them to grrcc.com for contact and fostering information.

You don't have to live in Charlotte to foster. There are many members that live 45-60 minutes outside the the city that foster and volunteer.

We're currently inundated with older (6 and up) females and we have a month minimum waiting list before they can get into a foster home. Unfortunately this means that some may end up at shelters or on craigslist if the owners get impatient. So if you know anyone that might be interested please have them call or email through the website (grrcc.com)

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for help-fosters are needed!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope people are able to step up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I am a GRRCC transport Volunteer, I am not able to foster at this time, but will send out this message to all my Charlotte Area Golden Friends to see if someone can help.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks you guys!

Tuckers mom that would be great! I didn't know you were a transport volunteer! Are you in the Charlotte area?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this up!


----------

